# Entlötgerät



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*Entlötgerät*

Tach Leute,

ich habe mir vorgenommen die mx blue Switches einer alten Tastatur rauszulöten. Einmal zum üben (es wird mein erstes Mal, wodrauf sollte ich achten?!) und weil man sie so gut verkaufen kann. Dazu brauche ich ein "Entlötkolben": Ich habe schon gesehen, dass man einen normalen Lötkolben nehmen kann und mit einer Art "Pumpen-Spritze" das Zeug dann "absaugt". Ich befürchte aber, dass mir das zu umständlich etc. ist und daher suche ich nach einer Kombination wie in diesem Video: Ergo-Clear MX switch mod and Tutorial for Mechanical Keyboard - YouTube
Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich sowas herbekomme, ob sich das lohnt und was ich sonst noch brauche?!

Grüße


----------



## Ryle (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Entlötlitze oder Entlötsaugpumpe.
Bekommste beides recht günstig bei Conrad oder so. Die Entlötsaugpumpe saugt das Lötzinn nach dem Weichwerden eben ab und die Litze ist ein Kupfergeflecht die du nach dem erwärmen der Lötstelle unter den Lötkolben legst, den Lötkolben dann wieder anlegst und das Lötzinn dann vom Geflecht aufgenommen wird. Bei kleineren Lötstellen würde ich Entlötlitze nehmen, da du damit schnell voran kommst. Einfach etwas mehr Temperatur nehmen und mit der Litze unterm Kolben von Stelle zu Stelle fahren und das Zinn ausnehmen. 
Die Pumpe lohnt sich dann, wenn die Kontakte weit herausragen und die Lötstellen eher größer sind. Die Dinger verstopfen aber alle paar Stellen und müssen ständig wieder reingedrückt werden.

Ob sich das lohnt musst du selbst wissen. Ich weiß nicht was du vorhast, aber ist wird eine ziemliche Arbeit werden. Ich würde nicht machen wollen...


----------



## cabtronic (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Brauchst einen Lötkolben und eine Entlötpumpe  
Eine ruhige Hand und ein Luftzug und/oder Brille sind sicher auch nicht verkehrt

Edit: ups, da war jmd schneller^^


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Ja diese Pumpen etc hab ich auch schon gefunden, wie ich doch im ersten Post auch geschrieben hab. Ich suche aber die Kombi aus nem Kolben und ner Pumpe, wie im verlinktem Video...


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Ich fürchte das wird teuer...

Es gibt spezielle Entlötspitzen oder -Kolben für manche besseren Lötstationen, dann braucht man noch eine Vakuumpumpe. Alternativ zu einer Entlötspitze gibt es auch Entlötdüsen die man mehr oder weniger sinnvoll und komfortabel auf einen vorhandenen Lötkolben montieren kann.

Entlötdüsen gibt es etwa hier: Entlöt-Düsen - im Conrad Online Shop günstig kaufen

Alles in allem würde ich von dem Vorhaben abraten da der Aufwand bei weitem den Nutzen überwiegen dürfte; ich denke auch das es keinen relevanten Markt für _gebrauchte_ Cherry MX Schalter oder Tastaturen ohne Schalter gibt.


----------



## cabtronic (6. August 2013)

Mir hat google unter dem Name eine elektrische Entlötpumpe gezeigt, daher habe ich das auch so geschrieben, habe dich schon so verstanden, dass du die zum draufdrücken kennst. Nur müsstest du ja dann zwei Lötkolben plus Aufsatz kaufen..
In seinem letzten Punkt stimme ich Superwip daher absolut zu.


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

Wenn du es zum ersten Mal machst dann würde ich klassisch mit einem guten Lötkolben ( am besten regelbar ) und Entlötpumpe/Entlötlitze anfangen.
Fang doch mal mit ein paar Switches an und schau wie du damit klarkommst.


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Dann mache ich das so. Schade. Der Typ aus dem Video hat das Ding wohl billig bekommen.


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

Wenn du es billig bekommst kannst du das auch mal ausprobieren.
Vielleicht entpuppt sich das Löten ja als deine neue Leidenschaft und die Anschaffung eines solchen Geräts lohnt sich.
Mir persönlich macht das Spaß.
Kannst ja ein kleines Tagebuch über deine Arbeiten anfertigen und hier im Forum posten.

P.S.: Auf YT habe ich neulich zufällig ein Video gesehen, da hat ein Typ bei seiner Black Widow die Switches getauscht. Der hat das auch mit nem stinknormalen Kolben gemacht.
Weiß leider nicht mehr genau, wie ich das gefunden hab.
Such mal was ähnliches wie "desoldering cherry mx switches".
Der Typ nannte sich irgendwas mit José.


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Wie das funktioniert hab ich mir schon sehr gut bei dem verlinktem Video angucken. Auf was sollte ich noch so achten?! Weil das ja bestimmt mega heiß etc. wird.


----------



## cabtronic (6. August 2013)

Es wird heiß, die Dämpfe sind evtl beißend in Augen und Nase.
Der Lötkolben braucht lang zum Abkühlen und du solltest das Kabel so legen, dass er nicht ausversehen runterfällt weil du daran hängen bleibst.


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Wie das funktioniert hab ich mir schon sehr gut bei dem verlinktem Video angucken. Auf was sollte ich noch so achten?! Weil das ja bestimmt mega heiß etc. wird.



Ich würde so bei Temps um die 250-320 Grad arbeiten, eben je nach Größe der Lötstelle.
Nur nicht zu heiß und die Platine nicht zu lange erwärmen, damit diese keinen Schaden nehmen.
LEDs kannst du gut zusammen auslöten, indem du die Spitze schräg an beide Pins gleichzeitig hältst. Es empfiehlt sich das Board schräg zu stellen und die auszulötenden Bauteile mit einer Pinzette zu greifen.
Ob Entlötlitze- oder pumpe, da scheiden sich die Geister. Litze ist vllt etwas gründlicher, ich würde aber die Pumpe empfehlen. So klein sind die Kontaktstellen ja nicht.
Im Prinzip geht beides.
Außerdem solltest du für gute Belüftung des Arbeitsplatzes sorgen, ganz so gesund und angenehm sind die Dämpfe nicht, vor allem bei bei Lötzinn mit Blei.

Mach ein paar Bilder von deinem Werk.
Freu mich schon auf deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Ich werd eine Pumpe nutzen. Die Litze funktioniert in Videos nicht halb so gut. Aber wie isn das?! Flüssig machen mit Lötkolben. Lötkolben weglegen. Pumpe nehmen und "absaugen". wird das nicht da schnell wieder hart?!


----------



## cabtronic (6. August 2013)

Das ist nach 1 Sekunde wieder fest^^


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Ich werd eine Pumpe nutzen. Die Litze funktioniert in Videos nicht halb so gut. Aber wie isn das?! Flüssig machen mit Lötkolben. Lötkolben weglegen. Pumpe nehmen und "absaugen". wird das nicht da schnell wieder hart?!



Klar, dafür bleibt es auch schön in der Pumpe.
Ab und zu musst du das Teil dann halt reinigen.


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Nach einer Sekunde wieder fest?! Und so schnell soll ich Lötkolben absetzen und Pumpe draufsetzen?!


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Nach einer Sekunde wieder fest?! Und so schnell soll ich Lötkolben absetzen und Pumpe draufsetzen?!



Wozu den Kolben absetzen.
Du hast ja zwei Hände ( ich hoffe ich bin jetzt in kein Fettnäpfchen getreten )
Den Stift reindrücken, löten und den Knopf drücken.
Wird schon recht schnell hart.


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Welchen Knopf?! An der Pumpe?


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Welchen Knopf?! An der Pumpe?



Genau.


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Ouhman. So was von Multitasking. Ein Gerät wäre einfacher  mal schaun mal schaun


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

Das ist nicht schwer. Spann die Pumpe halt vorher und halt sie dann kurz hin, wenn das Lötzinn flüssig ist.
Ist auch nicht schwerer wie Zocken 
Lötkolben = Maus
Pumpe = Tastatur


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

So langsam fang ich an zu verstehen....


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> So langsam fang ich an zu verstehen....



Das wird schon.
Durch das Spannen der Pumpe erzeugst du halt einen Unterdruck. Beim Betätigen des Knopfes öffnest du die Arretierung, der Kolben schnellt zurück und das Lötzinn wird eingesaugt.
Hast du so ein Teil denn schon?
Wenn nicht, die Dinger gibts für wenige Euros. Dabei ist weniger oft mehr. Die teure ERSA VAC X soll gar nicht so gut sein.
Schau auch, dass man die Pumpenspitzen tauschen kann.


----------



## loller7 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Entlötgerät*

Ich habe gar nix. Ich hoffe ich kann mir bei irgendwem ein Lötkolben leihen, oder so. Pumpe wird dann wohl gekuaft?! Oder gehört das zur Standard Ausrüstung und die kann ich mir evtl. auch leihen?!


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nix. Ich hoffe ich kann mir bei irgendwem ein Lötkolben leihen, oder so. Pumpe wird dann wohl gekuaft?! Oder gehört das zur Standard Ausrüstung und die kann ich mir evtl. auch leihen?!



Das sollte doch jeder haben 
Ich hab mir neulich eine ZD-99 mit diversem Zubehör geholt.
Gute, regelbare Station mit 48 Watt und Halterung.
Gibt da ein Set für 28 Euro mit Pumpe, Zinn, Zange, drei verschiedene Aufsätze für den Kolben, Lötfett und dritter Hand.
Super Set.
Hatte vorher nur so ein konstantes "Brateisen" 

Schicke gleich den Link, muss suchen.

EDIT:
Hier der Link:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B005903KBM/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1375811047&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY190


----------



## cabtronic (6. August 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Nach einer Sekunde wieder fest?! Und so schnell soll ich Lötkolben absetzen und Pumpe draufsetzen?!



Wenn du das schaffst, bist du gut 
Noch so als Anregung: nimm einfach mal ein Stück altes Kabel und übe erstmal ein wenig daran an und ablöten.


----------



## biosmanager (8. August 2013)

Und wie schauts aus? Schon mit dem Werkeln begonnen?


----------

